# 'Solent Enterprise' fire!



## JohnnieIOW (Aug 3, 2008)

Have some of you heard that are interested as i am in the Solent ferry traffic that 6 days ago in Denmark, a fire engulfed and destroyed the top deck of the ex-Gosport Ferry 'Solent Enterprise'.(now a floating cafe called 'Sundance'). I have such fond memories of this ferry, always loved it when she was off her cruising/private hire duties and was running on the ferry run with the 'Portsmouth Queen', I loved the contrast between her and 'the Queens', I remember by the end of the year her light green aft funnel top ended up black with soot, unlike 'the Queens' she use to belch out thick grey smoke! I remember also though she was 275 tons she only carried 20 cycles, (her cycle area was like an alley way), the 'Portsmouth Queen' was 159 tons and carried 80 cycles. Despite the less available cycle space, she proved as popular on the ferry run as she did on her cruises. Sad to read about the fire on board, hope this won't mean the end of our dear 'Solent Enterprise'. Talking of 'the Queens' have they been retired or semi retired since the latest new 'Spirit' was added to the fleet? anyone got any news about them? I have added a photo of the ex-'Solent Enterprise' on fire, in the Ferries gallery.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Built originally as Gay Enterprise before becoming Solent Enterprise. Saw her a few times as Sundance on the Thames. She went to Denmark in 2008.

May be of interest, the old Portsmouth/Gosport ferry Vesta is still in service on the Thames as the Duchess M on the Tilbury/Gravesend run.


----------

